# My first website.  CC welcomed



## n.hubb22 (Jun 27, 2012)

Hey All -

I have finally finished up my first website.  I created it using Webs, took a fair amount of time but once i figured it out it went much better.  

Looking for some CC on everything to do with the site!  Thanks!!

http://www.vizualinterference.com

Thanks!


----------



## g13a (Jun 28, 2012)

Link not working...


----------



## Jaemie (Jun 28, 2012)

The layout is very nice and neat. I don't care for the edgy spelling of "vizual," but that's just my taste. I also saw a couple of grammatical errors, but hey, you didn't list English as one of your hobbies, so..  hehe. Overall, your site has a lot of energy and feels immediate and accessible. I like it.

The photography that most impressed me is your landscape and urban stuff. It's sharp and fresh and interesting, and technically well executed for the most part. A lot of the club shots and action photos (climbing, frisbee) seem OOF where you would normally expect sharpness. I understand lighting is a challenge in a club, but some of the shots are really too dark with lost faces and underexposed areas. Maybe someone with band photo experience can address this better. The outdoor shots were hit and miss. But overall, it's a good start I think.

Well, I think it's great you're pushing yourself professionally. Good luck.


----------



## ProsPhotos (Aug 3, 2012)

I found the site really easy to navigate.  And I enjoyed looking at your photography.  I really liked this one: Landscape / Cityscape - Vizual Interference Photography


----------



## amolitor (Aug 5, 2012)

Tell us where you're from. I have to dig to the 'about me' page to find out you're in Minnesota, and that still doesn't help me if I want to hire you. Are you in Duluth? Twin Cities? Front and center, people, what area of the world you're offering your services in.

The copyright notice on the bottom of the page is, I think, not a valid anything. Look up what the right format is. I am pretty sure it needs to include the name of the copyright holder.

Trim the gallery down a little, there's some decent work in there, but there's some stinkers too. Trim it to the stuff that you love AND that you think others will love. Your personal love for the image is not enough. If you think "man, I love that subject so much, it's so great.. the photograph's not all that but I LOVE IT" then you need to pull it off the site.


----------



## MK3Brent (Aug 5, 2012)

Heh, the "about me" photo looks like an over sync'd OCF photo catching the curtain in the exposure.


----------



## Jaemie (Aug 5, 2012)

There has been no follow up since the OP posted in late June, so I'm pretty sure he has forgotten about this thread, or has abandoned it, or is off doing some "adrenaline junkie" thing, and is just wasting our time asking for feedback.


----------



## amolitor (Aug 5, 2012)

Ah, yeah, I see it. ProsPhotos and istockdaily are spammers. Ooops.


----------



## Jaemie (Aug 5, 2012)

Hehe..  I find myself zombie threading at the crack of dawn on Sunday rather often, lately.


----------

